# Thomson Router MAC filtering.



## Results (May 9, 2010)

How do i do it? its driving me insane trying to find out how to allow my DS's MAC address.
Thomson routers are so simplistic with their menus its unbelievable.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure that the router offers MAC filtering?

You can use SuperScan to scan the whole network and discover the MAC address of all network equipment.


----------

